
Let’s build Dinder – a unique dinner-dating app - eibrahim
https://medium.com/front-end-hacking/lets-build-dinder-a-unique-dinner-dating-app-b68635d0fe4d
======
projektfu
My feeling is that this is building an increasingly specialized list of roles
for people who don't exist as such. So when you add "HR", which for some
reason they don't have at their scale, your HR person will be rejecting useful
people who are not fitting those roles before they apply for the job.

For a small startup, it is probably good to realize that you need your core
people to become competent in a lot of these areas. For example, if your core
developers are not able to optimize a database or automated an acceptance
test, they are creating trouble for themselves and making the whole operation
much more unwieldy as the need becomes apparent later on. If you startup
trying to hire these 50 people, you will go bankrupt before your Series A. If
you ignore these roles, you might be that startup who nearly makes it before
they couldn't keep up with demand or before they got hacked and everyone lost
faith in them.

The trouble is, there are not a lot of schools that produce people with such
and such roles. I'm sure there are boot camps that do, but in reality the best
way is probably to find good people and send them to training.

Oh, and is Joao missing a ~?

